# Photography lesson...



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I know the feeling. I can't seem to get really good photos of my tank. I don't expect my comparatively cheep digital camera to be able to do the things high end equipment can, but I'd like to get a few nice picts to post. I'll be watching.


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

My 2c:

I think your best bet is to try to take pictures with every possible light on, and tend to take larger pictures, rather than ones that are super zoomed-in. If you want to focus on one fish, try taking a bigger shot, and then cropping the picture to the fish that you want.

Don't expect to be able to take the amazing shots that people post sometimes. In my experience, to get a good shot, you need a decent SLR, with a nice macro lens, and even then you have to take about 100 pictures to end up with a couple that really look good.

good luck!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Get a tripod so your shots are sharper. Then you'll have the resolution needed to crop/zoom points of interest in the tank later.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_PhotographyPointAndShoot.aspx

jB


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

In addition to increasing the light source, if possible raise the ISO of the camera. It will create more 'noise' in the photo, but the shutter will be quicker, meaning it'll be easier to get a picture of the fish that isn't blurred.

IMO, most of the problem is that the shutter is too slow, and that you can't control it. Most fish don't like to stay still, so if they move while you're snapping the photo it's going to be blurred unless your shutter speed is fast enough.

I use my DSLR when taking photos of my fish, as I can control many more settings than on my point and shoot.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You can use this free online photo editing app if you don't have photoshop etc....
http://pixlr.com/


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

If you have a really cheap point and shoot I can't help. If you have a AV setting you can up the aperture to a high setting of F 2.7 (lowest mine goes). This allows for more light in and decreases blur from the fish or camera shake. Also as mentioned above increase the ISO but your pic may be really grainy.
Example of my canon S5IS Powershot with an aperture setting of f2.7.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Step 1: Buy cell phone
Step 2: You mean people still take photos with... not phones?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Try this site for help http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/

Small cameras are great for macro shots (close up) because they have small sensors, here are a few tips that may give you better shots quickly. Fish are moving so a tripod may not work because your a trying to get stop motion in a low light environment, so:

Find out how to access your cameras functions, ISO, Shutter Speed, etc.

Your ISO is like a speed rating for light, ISO 100 is for a sunny day outside and ISO 800 may help you get the same results in a tank that is lit well

Shutter speed is needed to make movement stop, here is a general rule. For example, if you are using a 200 mm lens, your shutter speed must exceed 1/200 second (I.E. 1/250 or faster). If your subject is moving, double this shutter speed. If you are moving (such as in a boat or plane) triple the speed. 

F stops or apeture, F2 is wide open and will help a lot of light hit the sensor, F22 is concidered stopped down and is good for capturing fine details in all areas of a photo but lets in little light and a tripod may be needed.

I tried to simplify these rules for fast results, so read the link for more detail.


----------



## bearcowski (Jun 6, 2010)

good info


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

A little more http://www.shortcourses.com/ and
http://www.fredparker.com/ultexp1.htm


----------



## joetaff (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks alot guys, great info roud:

I think the tripod will help alot and the white balance settings too. I'm just not that into photography so I couldn't justify spending on a great camera, but I'll try and get something workable with my point and shoot. Not really into getting individual fish photos, but a couple Full tank shots that accurately represent my hard work would be nice, instead of a overexposed yellowish crap shot that usually comes out of my current portfolio...

I will certainly look forward to diving into those links and reading up on the basics when I have a little time to sit and practice. Thanks again!


----------

